# Ext4 Formatierung optimieren

## ScytheMan

Hallo,

ich habe vor eine 1.8TB Partition mit ext4 zu formatieren, was könnt ihr mir an Tipps auf den Weg geben, um den Platz optimal zu nutzen?

-m 1 hab ich schon gesetzt, ~18GB Root reservierter Bereich sollten definitiv ausreichen.

Wie siehts mit den Inodes aus? Was sollte man hier beachten? 

Die durchschnittliche Dateigröße wird doch recht groß sein (Urlaubsfilme etc.), neben dem auf derselben Partition installierten Gentoosystem.

Ich will nicht, dass mir die Inodes wie schonmal passiert viel Platz wegnehmen, habe auf der anderen Seite auch keine Lust ein paar GB an Inodes zu verbraten.

Danke schonmal für eure Tipps.

Grüße,

ScytheMan

----------

## Christian99

hi, jetzt kein vorschlag direkt zu ext4 optionen (davon hab ich keinen plan), aber wäre es nicht sinnvoll system und daten zu trennen? ich denke mal, das für beide unterschiedliche ext4-flags besser wären. und außerdem kann man dann "mal schnell" das system neu installieren (oder ähnliches), ohne sich gedanken über seine daten machen zu müssen, weil die ja auf ner anderen partition liegen.

Anfangs hab ich auch alles auf eine partition, aber irgendwie bin ich dann im lauf der zeit übergegangen, verschiedene partitionen anzulegen.

----------

## ScytheMan

 *Christian99 wrote:*   

> hi, jetzt kein vorschlag direkt zu ext4 optionen (davon hab ich keinen plan), aber wäre es nicht sinnvoll system und daten zu trennen? ich denke mal, das für beide unterschiedliche ext4-flags besser wären. und außerdem kann man dann "mal schnell" das system neu installieren (oder ähnliches), ohne sich gedanken über seine daten machen zu müssen, weil die ja auf ner anderen partition liegen.
> 
> Anfangs hab ich auch alles auf eine partition, aber irgendwie bin ich dann im lauf der zeit übergegangen, verschiedene partitionen anzulegen.

 

da das ganze in einem lvm container läuft, der wiederum mit dm-crypt verschlüsselt ist, bin ich dazu übergegangen nur eine partition zu nutzen, da mir das risiko durch resizing zu hoch erscheint.

----------

## manuels

Dann vertausche doch LVM und DM-Crypt:

Verschlüssel die Festplatte und bau darauf das LVM auf.

----------

## ScytheMan

Glaube habe mich da verkehrt ausgedrückt:

DM-Crypt(LVM(EXT4)) so sieht die "Klammerung" aus.

Aber tut eigentlich weniger zur Sache. Partitionierung ist mir zu aufwändig. Das System lässt sich ja immer noch mit einem Chroot fixen. Für alles andre gibts ja backups.  :Smile: 

Würde gerne zurück zum eigentlichem Thema: ext4 Optionen. 

Es kommt mir weniger auf Speed oder Verlässlichkeit an, eher auf so Sachen wie Inodes. Hab da nämlich mit Ext3 Probleme gehabt.

grüße

ScytheMan

----------

## cryptosteve

Sorry, ist jetzt wieder keine neue ext4-Option, aber findest Du nicht, dass 18GB reserviertes root mehr als deutlich zu viel sind? Was möchtest Du mit dem reservierten root denn machen? Im Notfall noch drei Gentoos darin installieren?  :Smile: 

----------

## ScytheMan

Der bereich lässt sich ja recht einfach und problemlos mit tune2fs festlegen.  :Smile: 

----------

## cryptosteve

Ich wunderte mich nur, dass Du mutwillig 18gb festgelegt hast ..  :Very Happy: 

----------

## root_tux_linux

Doofe Frage am Rande...

Was genau bringt dir LVM (ausser Mehraufwand) wenn du sowieso nur eine Platte hast?

Diese Frage stell ich mir auch immer beim Kumpel der in seinem Notebook eine Platte hat und dann /dev/sda --> dmcrypt ---> LVM2 ---> /, /home, /var.

Redundanz = NULL;

Verschlüsselung = Gleich stark/schwach;

Performancegewinn = NULL;

Resize = Mehraufwand;

Sofern man keine weiteren Platten ins LVM hauen will halte ich LVM durch den Mehraufwand für Netbook/Notebook/Desktop überflüssig.

----------

## ScytheMan

öhm

weil ich parallel noch eine swap partition einrichte, die im lvm liegt. 

Außerdem wirds im Gentoo-Wiki so beschrieben.  :Wink: 

So und jetzt bitte mal zurück zum Thema, danke.  :Smile: 

----------

## cryptosteve

 *root_tux_linux wrote:*   

> Was genau bringt dir LVM (ausser Mehraufwand) wenn du sowieso nur eine Platte hast?

 

Die Möglichkeit, nachträglich an den Partitionen und Partitionsgrößen zu drehen, stelle für viele (auch mich) durchaus einen Vorteil dar. Der Aufwand für ein Resize hingegen ist verschwindend gering, vor allem, wenn man das mehr als einmal gemacht hat und sich eine bestimmte Routine einstellt.

Ich habs am Anfang auch immer belächelt, aber nachdem ich es einmal getestet und für gut befunden hatte, gab es schon mehrere Anwendungsfälle, in denen ich mich gefreut habe, nicht das ganze System neu aufsetzen zu kümmen.

Und ja, es gibt natürlich für viele Szenarien auch Ausweichmöglichkeiten, das anders zu realisieren ... wie fast überall bei OpenSource.

----------

